# Portable RV Shelter/Cover



## Willynojob (Aug 19, 2007)

Iâ€™m looking for help/advice for a portable vinyl/fabric shelter to cover our Class A 30 foot motor home.  Can anyone direct me to a good web site or vendor?  My parking pad next to the house is gravel, long enough for a 40 foot RV, but will only take about a 12 foot wide shelter.  Iâ€™d like to purchase a shelter that I can disassemble and store when we are traveling if there is such a shelter out there??  

Willynojob


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 19, 2007)

Re: Portable RV Shelter/Cover

I bought a 12' x 20' car shelter several years that used 1" rigid conduit and a tarp.
It came with connectors, bungies and a tarp.  You bought the conduit for it separate.
It just sits on the ground and has to be staked/tied down.

I have seen the connectors sold at Lowes and Home Depot, so you could buy a tarp (or 2) and build your own size cover.  There are corners, tees, peaks, etc to build the shape of a roof and attach the legs

It is only good for sun and rain, snow will bring it down.  A strong wind storm will reak havic on it, too.  It worked really well over the summer to keep the rain off of a couple cars I was working on.

Mike

Might want to look into something like that.


----------



## Willynojob (Aug 20, 2007)

Re: Portable RV Shelter/Cover

Howdy Mike,

I really appreciate the input and I'll check this out, it may be what I'm looking for in my situation.

Thanks again,

Willynojob


----------



## JW07 (Aug 20, 2007)

RE: Portable RV Shelter/Cover


  There's an outfit out of Iowa called, Clear Span (www.ClearSpan.com)
  that markets different sizes of portable and temporary shelter units.  You 
  can also contact them at 1-800-603-4445.  Have fun!

  Regards,
  JW07


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 21, 2007)

Re: Portable RV Shelter/Cover

Got me to thinking.......

Maybe I should follow my own advice and pull out my pieces and set one up for my RV.

Mike


----------

